# Hull - news, chat, opinions, recommendations



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2012)

I need some work done on one of our cars and a garage in Hull that specialises in the job that needs doing so going there is going to work out the cheapest way to do it.

I'll have a few hours to kill during the day so (weather permitting) I was planning for going for a wander with my camera. Anyone have any suggestions for things to look out for? I might go to Spurn Point, but that will be later once I get the car back.

I've seen the other thread, but that seems more about living in Hull rather than visiting.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 12, 2012)

put a debt collection letter through longdog's door.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

Page longdog and Roadkill, they'll know.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 12, 2012)

There's loads to wander around in Hull. I'd go to the old town area where the ferry used to land, or the Land of Green Ginger


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Kill Hull.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 12, 2012)

Lambs in the winter and swans in the spring

Children at play they're like birds on the wing

And the poet he writes that the sun seems to swing

In Hull or hell he lies


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 12, 2012)

dessiato said:


> There's loads to wander around in Hull. I'd go to the old town area where the ferry used to land, or the Land of Green Ginger


Was planning to walk into town from the garage which would bring me to the marine, so that should work out ok.



cypher79 said:


> Kill Hull.


Reckon that's doable in 3-4 hours?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 13, 2012)

Hull city centre is well worth a walk around with a camera. Although parts of the city were levelled in the war and then cheaply rebuilt and/or carved up with new roads, other parts are absolutely beautiful. I've taken hundreds of photos of it in recent years: I really should put them online sometime.

My suggested route would be a walk around Kingston Square,which was intended as an imitation of fashionable London squares of its day and is really nicely preserved. After that, walk across to Whitefriargate, which is rather depressed as a shopping street atm (a combination of recession and diversion of trade to the new St Stephens centre) but contains some lovely buildings. Look up, above the shop frontages, and take a walk down Parliament Street and the Land of Green Ginger as well. From there, walk down into the Old Town, around Trinity Square area, and then up Prince Street or Posterngate to Prince's Dock. From there it's an easy walk along the side of the dock, across Castle Street, and down the side of the yacht basin (formerly Humber Dock) to the estuary. Me, I'd stop there, have a pint in the Minerva, a lovely old pub right on the waterfront, and watch the world go by: it's one of my favourite ways to pass a bit of time in the city. But if you're driving that's probably not an option - which is a shame, 'cos I could rattle off half a dozen city-centre pubs that would be well worth a visit. There are plenty of decent coffee shops and suchlike, though, my favourite being McCoy's, just off Victoria Square. It's a nice spot to sit outside and watch the world go by on a sunny day.

If you're bored of walking or it's raining, the city's museums are well worth a look. The maritime museum is a bit faded in need of a refurb (would have happened, then the money vanished with the recession) but still fascinating, and the Streetlife Museum and Wilberforce House on the High Street (another pretty old street well worth a wander) are both excellent - and free. If it's open the _Arctic Corsair_, a preserved trawler, is also worth a visit. The the old Spurn lightship, in the Humber Dock just by Castle Street, is also open to the public. Back up in the city centre, if art is your thing I'm told that Ferens Art Gallery is one of the best regional galleries in England.

A few pics:







Prince Street






Trinity Square






High Street






Victoria Square and the maritime museum. The long, narrow stretch of municipal gardens behind this leading down to the River Hull is a filled-in dock, one of the first wet docks in the country - which is why this lovely piece of Victorian architecture was actually the docks office until (IIRC) the 1970s.






Parliament Street, looking down towards Whitefriargate.

*feels homesick*


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 13, 2012)

Cheers, looks like there'll be plenty to do


----------



## SS 2-200 (Jun 17, 2012)

How did you get on?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 17, 2012)

I've not been down yet, it'll probably be later this week.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm there now.  Had a wander around the old town earlier which seemed quite nice despite the rain.  Car is ready now and the weather is picking up, so I think I might have a drive down towards Spurn Point in a while.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2012)

does anyone actually live in hull? it doesn't seem so from the pictures roadkill posted.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> does anyone actually live in hull? it doesn't seem so from the pictures roadkill posted.


 
They are all rather quiet, aren't they?  Tbf most of them are of the less bustling parts of the city centre. Prince Street is a real backwater, for instance, even though it's just off one of the main squares. Other parts of the centre can be quite busy, but it's never London-crowded, which is one of its plus points.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 21, 2012)

Judging by the traffic on Hessle Road at 5pm there are people, somewhere


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 21, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> Judging by the traffic on Hessle Road at 5pm there are people, somewhere


 
If you think that's bad, try Hedon Road!

Or rather don't, since it features such delights as the cod liver oil plant and the prison.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 25, 2012)

I think I drove along that way heading to Spurn Point 

BTW, I can recommend the chip shop in Patrington.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, for me one thing has just led to another, and that to another, and all have led to a good place. I'm off home. I'll be in Hull house-hunting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## aqua (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't wait  Although my messy nights out days are over, I'm sure we can replace them with messy afternoons


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 26, 2012)

Aye, sitting outside the Minerva, getting pleasantly tipsy and watching the sun set over the Humber.


----------



## aqua (Jun 26, 2012)

Heaven  although, sitting and small human don't tend to go together


----------



## sim667 (Jun 26, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Aye, sitting outside the Minerva, getting pleasantly tipsy and watching the sun set over the Humber.


 
I like that pub a lot.

And as I discussed in a thread last week, it has the besy public toilets ive ever seen opposite it.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my good God. I've just seen in the local paper that the Tower on Anlaby Road is reopening. I did notice they were doing some work on the building a while ago, but I'd no idea they were planning to revive it as a nightclub.  I used to go there when I was seventeen. Tower for an hour, pound a hound, snog with a dog, and all the rest of the cliches...


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2012)

awesome  I wonder if it'll be the same


----------



## free spirit (Aug 9, 2012)

aqua said:


> awesome  I wonder if it'll be the same


it'll be the same, but also spookily different, and you just can't put you finger on why until you clock that it's you that's changed, then slap yourself around the face for being in such a dodgy establishment when not a teenager before waking up in bed the next morning with a hangover from hell and vague recollections of being told off for falling asleep in the corner.

or so I've heard.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2012)

free spirit said:


> it'll be the same, but also spookily different, and you just can't put you finger on why until you clock that it's you that's changed, then slap yourself around the face for being in such a dodgy establishment when not a teenager before waking up in bed the next morning with a hangover from hell and vague recollections of being told off for falling asleep in the corner.
> 
> or so I've heard.


 
I suspect you're very probably right.  Either that, or it will be terribly sanitised and boring compared to what it used to be, people will lose interest after the first few weeks, and within a year it'll be boarded up again. Much like when the Earl de Grey reopened with all its rough edges knocked off.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah but the earl de grey was no longer a brothel, which is where that went wrong 

jesus, the tower? you know I don't think I ever actually went, I think I always found a reason not too


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2012)

aqua said:


> yeah but the earl de grey was no longer a brothel, which is where that went wrong


 
Good point. 



> jesus, the tower? you know I don't think I ever actually went, I think I always found a reason not too


 
Oh I did. On nights when LA's or the Eclipse seemed too ... classy.


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Oh I did. On nights when LA's or the Eclipse seemed too ... classy.


 oh dear 

I spent nearly all my time in Spiders, but if we weren't there it was fleeting visits to other places - LA's, Waterfront (jesus remember that place? ), the one that would be now opposite the IBIS, but mainly spiders


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2012)

or SILS, how could I have forgotten that place  the education I had in the toilets in there


----------



## peterkro (Aug 9, 2012)

"a few hours to kill in Hull" is that by P D James?


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2012)

Waterfront's still there. Had a bad fire and was shut for a while and then reopened - now called the Sugar Mill. I've not been in, but I'd be surprised if it wasn't still as bad as ever it was! 

I miss the Room. Cracking drum and bass nights in there, back in the 1990s.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2012)

aqua said:


> or SILS, how could I have forgotten that place  the education I had in the toilets in there


 
'One ... two ... three ... four ... five ... six!'   

Anyhow, gotta go out.  Joining a local history walk a mate of mine's doing.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 9, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I miss the Room. Cracking drum and bass nights in there, back in the 1990s.


that's it, I was trying to remember the name of the club I'd been to in Hull in about 96 with some mates who were at uni there... twas a Cream night IIRC, and I was so spangled I couldn't remember who was actually with our possie and who were just total randoms, so I had to be yoinked off the dancefloor at the end as I'd spent the last hour dancing with a complete bunch of randoms and my actual mates and their mates were in the process of leaving... or something like that.

I've vague recollections of waking up in some girls bed as well, but with no recollection of whether we'd been shagging, or if she'd just let me sleep there, or what her name was. I'm still none the wiser on either score tbh.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 9, 2012)

free spirit said:


> that's it, I was trying to remember the name of the club I'd been to in Hull in about 96 with some mates who were at uni there... twas a Cream night IIRC, and I was so spangled I couldn't remember who was actually with our possie and who were just total randoms, so I had to be yoinked off the dancefloor at the end as I'd spent the last hour dancing with a complete bunch of randoms and my actual mates and their mates were in the process of leaving... or something like that.
> 
> I've vague recollections of waking up in some girls bed as well, but with no recollection of whether we'd been shagging, or if she'd just let me sleep there, or what her name was. I'm still none the wiser on either score tbh.


 
Yes, that sounds like a night at the Room.  Long gone now, though. It changed hands ten years ago, and all the nights like that moved elsewhere. It closed down a few years later. AFAIK a few drugs busts didn't help it much either.

I'm trying to remember the name of another club in Witham, just east of the river, that also used to do nights like that. I only went a couple of times and it was a rough old dive with a generally fairly dodgy clientèle, but if you wanted to get spannered off your face and dance all night it was the best place in the city. Also gone, sadly, AFAIK.


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 29, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> Hull city centre is well worth a walk around with a camera. Although parts of the city were levelled in the war and then cheaply rebuilt and/or carved up with new roads, other parts are absolutely beautiful. I've taken hundreds of photos of it in recent years: I really should put them online sometime.
> 
> My suggested route would be a walk around Kingston Square,which was intended as an imitation of fashionable London squares of its day and is really nicely preserved. After that, walk across to Whitefriargate, which is rather depressed as a shopping street atm (a combination of recession and diversion of trade to the new St Stephens centre) but contains some lovely buildings. Look up, above the shop frontages, and take a walk down Parliament Street and the Land of Green Ginger as well. From there, walk down into the Old Town, around Trinity Square area, and then up Prince Street or Posterngate to Prince's Dock. From there it's an easy walk along the side of the dock, across Castle Street, and down the side of the yacht basin (formerly Humber Dock) to the estuary. Me, I'd stop there, have a pint in the Minerva, a lovely old pub right on the waterfront, and watch the world go by: it's one of my favourite ways to pass a bit of time in the city. But if you're driving that's probably not an option - which is a shame, 'cos I could rattle off half a dozen city-centre pubs that would be well worth a visit. There are plenty of decent coffee shops and suchlike, though, my favourite being McCoy's, just off Victoria Square. It's a nice spot to sit outside and watch the world go by on a sunny day.
> 
> ...


I stayed at Grammar School Yard a lot - made me a bit ahh to see these pictures.  Hitchcocks was a unique experience - a cafe with decapitated Barbie dolls and a veggie buffet where the first person to book a table got to choose the nationality of the cooking on that night - and no matter where in the world you chose you got this odd carrot dish and cheesecake made from Angel Delight mix.


----------



## aqua (Sep 29, 2012)

fucking hell is hitchcocks still going  they've been doing that for at least 14years now


----------



## krink (Nov 21, 2013)

I like Hull, my eldest daughter was born there, i like to see Hull City do well, I enjoyed spending time there so I hope this City of Culture thing is a positive thing for the place. Anyone from Hull know what they can expect from this?

Hull to be UK City of Culture


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations, Hull.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 21, 2013)

Hull Tigers of Culture, shurley?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2013)

So much piss-taking on the likes of Twitter, but it's got a way more interesting city centre than Leeds and many other towns, I know where I'd rather go nosing around the shops.  Affluence makes cities expensive and boring.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 21, 2013)

Never been to Hull but The Deep is supposed to be good.


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> it's got a way more interesting city centre than Leeds


----------



## catinthehat (Nov 21, 2013)

Also a Hull fan.  Having a street called The Land of Green Ginger and Dagger Lane appeals to me.  Grammar School Yard I was once in at midnight around christmas time by the church and it was snowing - it looked like being inside a lovely snow globe.  The Deep, Hull Truck - all good.


----------



## hammerntongues (Nov 21, 2013)

Lived in Hull for 5 years and loved it , congrats Hull , lots of culture there but you had to go seek it out .


----------



## krink (Nov 24, 2013)

i know it sounds a bit trite but i genuinely found everyone really nice too. they know how to enjoy themselves on a night out, that's for sure! the town centre is interesting and got some fine buildings. we got some great chinese food there too.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 30, 2013)

Unpopular outcome in Swansea for several people I've been chatting with,  this Hull decision.

But I have no problem myself-- not least because I've been picking up locally in SA about how token/going through motions Swansea's halfhearted effort was.

I also get the impression that those in the know think much more effort is being focussed in the City on the Dylan Thomas centenary celebrations next year (the old Jack drunk/genius poet was born in 1914).

If Hull made a better and more professional effort at securing the City of Culture lark, them good luck to them I say


----------



## souljacker (May 11, 2015)

I shall be in Hull Wednesday and Thursday evening. Any recommendations? I particularly like curry and good techno!


----------



## Roadkill (May 12, 2015)

Techno I'm too old and boring to know about these days, but there are plenty of places to get a more than passable curry.  Whereabouts are you staying?


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2015)

Near the marina I think.


----------



## Roadkill (May 12, 2015)

Do go and have a pint in the Minerva, in that case: it's a great pub, and if you drink real ale and fancy a few more a walk up to the High Street/Scale Lane area where there are enough nice pubs to let legless in the space of a hundred yards or so.  Indeed, if you fancy an early-evening pint one or other evening I work in that part of town so can wander down and meet you.

In terms of curries, the city centre's not great for Indian restaurants - or Asian restaurants full stop, barring a nice Chinese place called Yinjibar on Charles Street and Desaru, a Malaysian restaurant on Prospect Street.  The best Indian restaurants I know are Raj Pavilion at the town end of Beverley Road (which is perhaps odd, because it's in very a run-down part of town), and Bengal Lounge on Princes Avenue, which is about mile from the centre and pretty much wall-to-wall restaurants and bars, including a superb Malaysian place and the legendary Ray's Place.  Swadh, a South Indian restaurant in a hotel on the Hedon Road, has a good reputation but I've not got around to trying it yet.  There are loads of others dotted about, but none outstanding AFAIK.

*e2a* I forgot a place whose name I don't recall offhand, opposite the Gardeners Arms on Cottingham Road.


----------



## krink (May 13, 2015)

I miss my trips to Hull. Is Andy's Records still going? Spent a fortune on northern soul CDs in there!


----------



## Roadkill (May 13, 2015)

I don't think I know of Andy's Records.  Where is/was it?


----------



## krink (May 16, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> I don't think I know of Andy's Records.  Where is/was it?


It was in the city centre I don't know the street names. Anyway I've since found out it closed 2003 which was just after I left the area. Probably lack of sales to me that did it


----------



## Belushi (May 16, 2015)

Andy's Records were a chain across the East of England (we had one in Peterborough) they we're good stores.


----------



## Roadkill (May 16, 2015)

krink said:


> It was in the city centre I don't know the street names. Anyway I've since found out it closed 2003 which was just after I left the area. Probably lack of sales to me that did it



Actually, now Belushi's reminded me I think I do remember Andy's Records.  IIRC it was on Carr Lane.  Back then we had HMV, Our Price, the Virgin Megastore, Andy's Records and, in Hull, the legendary Syd Scarborough's.  All gone now bar HMV.  Thanks internet.


----------



## krink (May 17, 2015)

I heard of Syd's but never saw it unfortunately.


----------



## souljacker (May 21, 2015)

Roadkill I've only just seen the replies from you on this thread. Last night in hull tonight I'm afraid. But I'll be back soon so maybe we could meet up?

I'm in a quite groovy pub in the old town at the mo. Black boy? They do a pie and a pint for a fiver.


----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2015)

souljacker said:


> Roadkill I've only just seen the replies from you on this thread. Last night in hull tonight I'm afraid. But I'll be back soon so maybe we could meet up?
> 
> I'm in a quite groovy pub in the old town at the mo. Black boy? They do a pie and a pint for a fiver.



Sounds good to me! 

Black boy's a nice pub.    If you've not been in already, the Lion and Key just down the street is well worth a look, as, these days, is the Sailmaker's Arms, opposite the Hull & East Riding Museum.


----------



## hammerntongues (May 22, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Sounds good to me!
> 
> Black boy's a nice pub.    If you've not been in already, the Lion and Key just down the street is well worth a look, as, these days, is the Sailmaker's Arms, opposite the Hull & East Riding Museum.




I had fish and chips in the Lion and Key recently and it was excellent , good beer too .


----------



## oneflewover (May 13, 2016)

A nice link of a weekend in Hull

Why Hull should be on your travel radar - Lines of Escape


----------



## Sherman Tank (Sep 22, 2016)

Schedule for first season of Hull 2017 City of Culture revealed - BBC News

Is it not great that Hull is City of Culture? What a great line up of projects that really tap into the very real, and living history of Kingston upon Hull. 

It comes in for a bit of stick sometimes, but I think it's one of the friendliest and most underrated cities in England; with loads going for it. 

I spend a lot of time amongst snobby people (especially in London) who if they think of it at all, it's as a dull Northern backwater where everyone has ketchup on the table like Vera and Jack. Hopefully this will be an opportunity to showcase the real Hull.


----------



## J Ed (Sep 22, 2016)

I have never been and I wish them well, but what is wrong with having ketchup on the table? Are you supposed to put it in a ramekin like some places do for fry ups?!


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 22, 2016)

Doesn't Hull have a horrendous violent disorder problem?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Doesn't Hull have a horrendous violent disorder problem?


Only if you leave your house.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 22, 2016)

I think this is a bloody wonderful idea. Anything that brings art and culture to people is to be celebrated. Ffs, thst stuff is the very food of the soul. It enriches and energises us, it brings a spark to peoples lives. Not every piece or installation will be universally loved but then you take away from art and culture what you bring to it. 

I envy Hull this experience.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Sep 22, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I have never been and I wish them well, but what is wrong with having ketchup on the table? Are you supposed to put it in a ramekin like some places do for fry ups?!



Keep it in the cupboard until you want to use it. Tables are for fruitbowls and a few books between meals.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Sep 22, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Doesn't Hull have a horrendous violent disorder problem?



Only if you believe what you read in the tabloids.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, it beat Aberdeen to this, so Hull must have something going for it - Maybe at very least an understanding of what culture might be?


----------



## longdog (Sep 22, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Doesn't Hull have a horrendous violent disorder problem?



No.

It has about the amount of violent crime you would expect for a city of its size and I've never felt unsafe anywhere.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 22, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> Schedule for first season of Hull 2017 City of Culture revealed - BBC News
> 
> Is it not great that Hull is City of Culture? What a great line up of projects that really tap into the very real, and living history of Kingston upon Hull.
> 
> ...





J Ed said:


> I have never been and I wish them well, but what is wrong with having ketchup on the table? Are you supposed to put it in a ramekin like some places do for fry ups?!




The only ketchup I allow in my place is the one from Curry 36 by Berlin Zoologischer Garten station. Granted this is a niche thing but fuck it, I like it. I brought back 3 bottle this summer!


----------



## T & P (Sep 22, 2016)

Your mother cooks socks in Hull.

Just saying.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> Schedule for first season of Hull 2017 City of Culture revealed - BBC News
> 
> Is it not great that Hull is City of Culture? What a great line up of projects that really tap into the very real, and living history of Kingston upon Hull.
> 
> ...



So, who paid you to write this then? 

In all seriousness, though, it is great.  I've been in or around Hull for 25 years, a few years London excepted, and I've never seen a sense of optimism and momentum around the place like there is now.  It's not just City of Culture - it might even turn out to be unimportant alongside 'energy estuary' and various other investments - but it does matter, and all in all it really does feel as if things are changing for the better.

But tell your mates to get their fingers out and finish the work on Jameson Street asap.  It's just embarrassing atm.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 22, 2016)

Stinks of cocoa.


----------



## skategob (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone who was born here will tell you that after being stuck in the mire for decades, Hull is at last dragging itself out of it's past and hopefully on to much better things. It's going to be a massive year for the City Of Hull.

There are many events planned for every single day and something to cater for everyone. If you get the chance to come up here, you'll be made to feel very, very welcome.

There, done my bit


----------



## Gromit (Sep 22, 2016)

I went there once and there was hundreds of naked people walking around.

If it was wide spread knowledge that this is how Hull people dress I think more people would want to live there.


----------



## A380 (Sep 22, 2016)

Do they still have their own telephone company?


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2016)

A380 said:


> Do they still have their own telephone company?



Yup.  Everyone hates kcom - me included when they took ages to fix a line fault recently - but actually it's not so bad a service.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 22, 2016)

Gromit said:


> I went there once and there was hundreds of naked people walking around.
> 
> If it was wide spread knowledge that this is how Hull people dress I think more people would want to live there.









If you were here for this I'm doubly glad I didn't do it.

I do like the big arse print someone left on the steps of the Guildhall though.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 22, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> If you were here for this I'm doubly glad I didn't do it.
> 
> I do like the big arse print someone left on the steps of the Guildhall though.



I applied and was accepted but didn't actually go. They wanted you there some ridiculous time in the wee hour of the morning and i was already seriously run down from international travels.
Taking part would have been just asking to catch man-flu.


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 22, 2016)

skategob said:


> Anyone who was born here will tell you that after being stuck in the mire for decades, Hull is at last dragging itself out of it's past and hopefully on to much better things. It's going to be a massive year for the City Of Hull.
> There are many events planned for every single day and something to cater for everyone. If you get the chance to come up here, you'll be made to feel very, very welcome.
> 
> There, done my bit



I like to write (shit) poetry, but can only really do so outdoors. A long weekend in Hull, when this all starts would be rather lovely I think


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2016)

T & P said:


> Your mother cooks socks in Hull.
> 
> Just saying.


You could say she's been to Hull and back.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 23, 2016)

Doesn't Hull have the UK's largest council estate?

I'll be  visiting next summer. I like Hull. (My alma mater is there.)But I'm from the south bank and am not going to admit this in public.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 23, 2016)

dessiato said:


> Doesn't Hull have the UK's largest council estate?


No. It's Becontree Becontree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 23, 2016)

skategob said:


> Anyone who was born here will tell you that after being stuck in the mire for decades, Hull is at last dragging itself out of it's past and hopefully on to much better things. It's going to be a massive year for the City Of Hull.
> 
> There are many events planned for every single day and something to cater for everyone. If you get the chance to come up here, you'll be made to feel very, very welcome.
> 
> There, done my bit



Interesting number of pop-up CoC promotional posters.     But you're right.  There really is a sense of better times starting to take shape, and that's really gratifying.  There was a story the other day about £1bn of public and private investment having gone into the city in the last year or so, and it shows.  I've never seen so much building going on here as there is atm.  



ferrelhadley said:


> Stinks of cocoa.



Not any more: the cocoa mill closed ten years ago and they're currently building a waste-to-energy plant where it used to be.  The main factory smell in that part of town is the tannery these days, which absolutely stinks!



dessiato said:


> Doesn't Hull have the UK's largest council estate?



Not any more.  Bransholme was the largest in Europe in the 1970s, IIRC, but there've been bigger ones built since.

*e2a* Since this thread seems to have started me posting again I might as well drag out some of my recent photos for the Mundane Pictures of the North thread!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

The North South divide....
Isn't this how it's done up North																									





				  Whilst in London


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 23, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Doesn't Hull have a horrendous violent disorder problem?



On what is this complete and utter nonsense based on?


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> On what is this complete and utter nonsense based on?


My cousin who lived there in the 1990s.

Of course, he himself was a horrendous violent disorder problem.


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 23, 2016)

ferrelhadley said:


> Stinks of cocoa.


On what is this complete and utter nonsense based on?


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 23, 2016)

dessiato said:


> Doesn't Hull have the UK's largest council estate?



Having it's 50th anniversary this year.


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 23, 2016)

Hull is my home town and I'm hugely proud of the work that went in to getting the award and the work that has gone on since. As Roadkill says there is a real optimism around the place. the work that is going on (sorely needed) is transformation.

We just need changes to the ridiculess stereotypes that still persist.

A request has gone in for the old Town to get World Heritage Status.


----------



## skategob (Sep 23, 2016)

dessiato said:


> I'll be  visiting next summer. I like Hull. (My alma mater is there.)But I'm from the south bank and am not going to admit this in public.


If you can, you might want to slightly delay your visit to take in the wonderful Freedom Festival from 1st to 3rd September '17, it'll be well worth it 

Here's a promo (From last year) of what to expect:


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 23, 2016)

spiders!
the smell of fish
and a mini tornado.
I like Hull


----------



## Tarquin (Sep 23, 2016)

Great cheese.


----------



## longdog (Sep 23, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> On what is this complete and utter nonsense based on?



There was ADM Cocoa off Cleveland Street but they closed down about 5 years ago. There's still a chocolaty miasma around the junction of Springbank and Prinny Ave every now and then when Jackson's Bakery are doing whatever it they are doing.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 23, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> The only ketchup I allow in my place is the one from Curry 36 by Berlin Zoologischer Garten station. Granted this is a niche thing but fuck it, I like it. I brought back 3 bottle this summer!



I remember that place - Now you are making me want proper Currywurst!


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 23, 2016)

pogofish said:


> I remember that place - Now you are making me want proper Currywurst!



I _may _have chosen our hotel for its proximity to Curry 36.


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 23, 2016)

All cities, towns have smells. I do recall St Andrews dock in the early 70s - if the wind was blowing from the west (as is normal) the whole city could whiff of the piles of fish waste at the end of the dock. A prevailing memory of mine is the apt named Air street and the Holmes tannery that was on it. The smell could wilt a lily. Also the sulphur smells before they built the big chimney.

With doubts I post this..Eleven famous Hull smells from fish meal to cocoa


----------



## pogofish (Sep 23, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> I _may _have chosen our hotel for its proximity to Curry 36.



I may return to my last hotel there for exactly the same reason!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

A Hull MP canvassing for votes....


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 23, 2016)

Apparently it's going to be on the map a lot more than it has been:

BBC pledges to include Hull on every weather forecast map


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> The only ketchup I allow in my place is the one from Curry 36 by Berlin Zoologischer Garten station. Granted this is a niche thing but fuck it, I like it. I brought back 3 bottle this summer!



Hela's curry ketchups and their currywurst ketchup are good, although the "extra scharf" is not particularly scharf. Miles better than that Heinz shit!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2016)

tonysingh said:


> I like to write (shit) poetry, but can only really do so outdoors. A long weekend in Hull, when this all starts would be rather lovely I think



Come, friendly bombs, and fall on Hull,
not worth the shit from one seagull...


----------



## longdog (Sep 23, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Come, friendly bombs, and fall on Hull,
> not worth the shit from one seagull...



Hmmm... Now let me see... The poor working class can actually afford to live in which of the following cities...

A) Hull?

or 

B) London?

And beer generally costs £3 per pint or less in which of the following cities?

A) Hull?

or 

B) London?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2016)

longdog said:


> Hmmm... Now let me see... The poor working class can actually afford to live in which of the following cities...
> 
> A) Hull?
> 
> ...



Says the bloke from the Garden of England!!!


----------



## A380 (Sep 23, 2016)

longdog said:


> Hmmm... Now let me see... The poor working class can actually afford to live in which of the following cities...
> 
> A) Hull?
> 
> ...


Good point, but then you are drinking your beer in Hull.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Sep 23, 2016)

I miss Hull


----------



## hash tag (Sep 23, 2016)

I understood the price of a pint in spoons was the same countrywide, be it hull, hartlepool or Mayfair.


----------



## longdog (Sep 23, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Says the bloke from the Garden of England!!!



I've lived in Yorkshire longer than I lived in Kent and the beer's better up here


----------



## ferrelhadley (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> spiders!


^^kens the score.


----------



## longdog (Sep 23, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I understood the price of a pint in spoons was the same countrywide, be it hull, hartlepool or Mayfair.



That may be true but who wants to drink in 'spoons all the time?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> the smell of fish


Our office cleaner (who had a PhD from Bradford and had worked for 40 years in town planning) highly commended Hull's fish market.

He (frequently) recommended I go there, just to see it. A masterpiece of town planning, apparently.

If it wasn't for the fact that I don't eat fish (and have been known to spontaneously vomit at the smell) this might have sounded more tempting.




My other main hull contact spent 13 years as HMP Hull's lead nurse.

Which, again, offers a limited subset of insights.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2016)

longdog said:


> That may be true but who wants to drink in 'spoons all the time?



If you want to know what you are getting in terms of price and quality, atmosphere and a real ale then spoons it is. If you are happy to take more of a pot luck or want an independent place,
then you pays your money.......Spoons is not obligitary.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 24, 2016)

The tigers didn't read the script today


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)

Grimsby better than hull


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 24, 2016)

mrs quoad said:


> Our office cleaner (who had a PhD from Bradford and had worked for 40 years in town planning) highly commended Hull's fish market.
> 
> He (frequently) recommended I go there, just to see it. A masterpiece of town planning, apparently.
> 
> If it wasn't for the fact that I don't eat fish (and have been known to spontaneously vomit at the smell) this might have sounded more tempting.



A fascinating anecdote.  Can you point me in the direction of this masterpiece of town planning, please?


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 24, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> A fascinating anecdote.  Can you point me in the direction of this masterpiece of town planning, please?


If it doesn't exist then, tbh, that makes hull a wee bit more appealing!


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 24, 2016)

I have emailed him, and will enthusiastically forward any reply. Thumbs.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 24, 2016)

He's referring to Fishgate, which closed and was redeveloped years ago.  The point I was making was that you're recycling the kind of silly stereotypes that CoC will hopefully dispel.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 24, 2016)

Roadkill said:


> The point I was making was that you're recycling the kind of silly stereotypes that CoC will hopefully dispel.


Thanks for that!

Both he and I found town planning interesting. And regularly discussed it of a morning.

But I'll ensure I pass your comments back to him, should he reply.

Edit: also, glad your naming of it led me to this: http://m.hulldailymail.co.uk/proud-...alt-fishgate/story-12806240-detail/story.html

Interesting start!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 25, 2016)

The Humber Bridge is fantastic.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hull is my mums home town, and whilst I like to take the piss out of her & the city, it is actually a very interesting city, full of strong history about industry, fishing and naval.

Its a shame some of the outskirts are so run down, but I think with the right investment those areas would get sorted out.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 27, 2016)

I'll add his reply, for the sake of completeness. Thumbs. 



> Owdo [quoad]
> 
> You ask about the re-development of the fish market (together with the related re-development of the former fruit market) in Hull.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hurin85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Being from Liverpool it was great for the city when we won in glad for hull hopefully it will do the same for them


----------



## skategob (Sep 28, 2016)

hash tag said:


> The Humber Bridge is fantastic.


Going to look even more stunning soon, not only with the firework display, but I do know that the Humber Bridge Board are currently experimenting with LED's on the Bridge


----------



## oneflewover (Sep 28, 2016)

skategob said:


> Going to look even more stunning soon, not only with the firework display, but I do know that the Humber Bridge Board are currently experimenting with LED's on the Bridge



When it was first built it was lit,  to see it returned with leds, light show and music will be well worth seeing.


----------



## pesh (Jan 3, 2017)

anyone been to see show and installations? I've been working for a week here now and have come to the conclusion that I really like Hull.


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll be going Friday night hopefully to see the light installations. My Mother, in her Eighties, went last night and was really moved, especially the Blitz part with the searchlights.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

I went last night- I am not a massive fan of Hull for long complicated reasons but made in Hull is *outstanding*

Anyone who can go should- just brilliant. Some of the stuff in the shops was, um, odd. But the light and sound installations were amazing- the one in the square on ferens/maritime/town hall is brilliant and slightly different on each one. The thing on the deep is a love poem to immigration which a) makes sense given the naval history and b) makes me very happy. And it was applauded when it finished  And the work thing on the wall of the Scale Lane/high street corner (silver street by the Manchester arms) was very wry and political. 

Anyway. Amazing. Everyone should go


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

I am told that the 'work' one on silver street they asked to project onto the side of the job centre but the DWP refused permission


----------



## pesh (Jan 3, 2017)

Manter said:


> I am told that the 'work' one on silver street they asked to project onto the side of the job centre but the DWP refused permission


they literally threw the artists out of their carpark when they did a site visit


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

Ha!


----------



## Gromit (Jan 3, 2017)

City of culture is just a tool of Gentrification y'know.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 3, 2017)

anyone visiting might also like to check out the
The Museum of Club Culture
co-run by Mark Wigan who's art works will be known to some here
e2a as well as running some cracking club nights


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

A few things i've come across in the last week:


Welcome to Hullywood: Hull locals pose as Hollywood stars in City of Culture photos

Hullywood Icons

BBC Radio 4 - Hull Before Culture, Episode 1

BBC Radio 4 - Hull Before Culture, Episode 2


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 14, 2017)

Need to get up there this year, been far too long and I miss the place and the people dearly


----------



## oneflewover (Jan 15, 2017)

Went to see the light shows, fabulously done so technical and emotional. The arrivals one on the deep was particularly good. Ticked through the years and counted through the different immigrants that had arrived in Hull or passed through it its long history.

Whilst at the football went to see the turbine blade that has been positioned in the QVS, juxtaposition is everything.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2017)

Pickman's model tut tut


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2017)

Manter said:


> Pickman's model tut tut


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2017)

You have set up a thread when there is a thread already.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2017)

Manter said:


> You have set up a thread when there is a thread already.


ah! no, this is about the city of culture cultural activities, that is about news from the 2017 city of culture, news like the discovery of nearby dogging hotspots which i suspect wasn't something the op anticipated appearing on this thread.


----------



## Manter (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok my mistake


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 24, 2017)

Not been back for far too long. Must go back this year


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 1, 2017)

this may be of interest to culture vultures..........

Cosey Fanni Tutti And Genesis P-Orridge To Perform Live For Hull 2017 | Electronic Sound


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm planning on going to Hull next month with the other half, getting the train from Leeds and going to The Deep as I've never been. 

Been over the Humber Bridge a few times as my parents lived near scunny briefly, but never actually been in the city itself.

Apart from the dead rat street,  where are the best places to visit?

Any decent pubs/nice places to eat?


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 18, 2018)

Some decent pubs with character in Old Town. Worth wandering around the Marina. If you want bars/restaurants then also Princes Ave/Newland Ave.

What's 'dead rat street'?  Never heard of it!

You missed most of the fun art/culture-wise last year when it was City of Culture! The old Fruit Market is being re-developed and has some pop-up bits and bobs. High Street (Old Town) also has the museums quarter.

Hull has even managed to get its first Banksy so its clearly finally arrived, if very late


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 18, 2018)

I want to go because of the Housemartins album. My mum had it on cassette tape. It's a dream of mine.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

Here's Peter Marshall's  Walking Tour Of Hull In The 1980s 


































						A Walking Tour Of Hull In The 1980s - Flashbak
					

We’re taking a detour from London, as Peter Marshall heads to Hull, a port city in the East Riding of Yorkshire, England. “These are colour photographs I took in and around Hull in the 1970s and 1980s,” says Peter. “I was mainly taking pictures in black and white for my project ‘Still Occupied –...




					flashbak.com


----------



## sim667 (Dec 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's Peter Marshall's  Walking Tour Of Hull In The 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’ve sent this to my mum, she grew up in Hull


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 21, 2020)

I knocked a load of it down in the early noughties (the St Stephen’s development around the station/Ferensway area), have a load of dull pictures here which give a bit of a clue as to how it used to look, totally changed now:









						Ferensway / St Stephen's
					

From 2000 until 2005 I worked on a project to clear a large area of central Hull for redevelopment.  This involved demolition of numerous properties.  I carried out a lot of the initial condition surveys and later was contract administrator for the second phase of demolition works including the...




					www.flickr.com


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I knocked a load of it down in the early noughties (the St Stephen’s development around the station/Ferensway area), have a load of dull pictures here which give a bit of a clue as to how it used to look, totally changed now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that what's replaced that fine building looks shit?


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm guessing that what's replaced that fine building looks shit?



It wasn't a very fine building really tbh; just average 1950s municipal architecture thrown up to replace buildings taken out in the Blitz.  This is what the area looks like these days:







Great photos, Dogsauce - some of them bring memories back!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It wasn't a very fine building really tbh; just average 1950s municipal architecture thrown up to replace buildings taken out in the Blitz.  This is what the area looks like these days:
> 
> ...
> 
> Great photos, Dogsauce - some of them bring memories back!


A propos of that, a higher number of buildings, pro rata, were damaged in Hull than in London during WW2


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 22, 2020)

dessiato said:


> A propos of that, a higher number of buildings, pro rata, were damaged in Hull than in London during WW2



95% IIRC, although obviously that includes very minor damage.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I knocked a load of it down in the early noughties (the St Stephen’s development around the station/Ferensway area), have a load of dull pictures here which give a bit of a clue as to how it used to look, totally changed now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure giraffe camouflage works well in cities. 

I lived in Hull for a year 82/83 while on my industrial placement year on Chanterlands ave? then Hessle rd. When the wind was in the right direction you got a lovely smell of fish from the docks.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 22, 2020)

Anyone in the area wanting to use the bridge, it no longer accepts cash payments, it is cards only, even though there’s people in the toll booths they will not accept payment but will issue notices to pay the £1,50 toll.


----------



## cyril_smear (Dec 22, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> I'm not sure giraffe camouflage works well in cities.
> 
> I lived in Hull for a year 82/83 while on my industrial placement year on Chanterlands ave? then Hessle rd. When the wind was in the right direction you got a lovely smell of fish from the docks.



All that area stinks wind or otherwise.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> It wasn't a very fine building really tbh; just average 1950s municipal architecture thrown up to replace buildings taken out in the Blitz.



The building in that photo was actually 1930s, so pre-blitz. It was quite well appointed inside, all oak panelling, Brazilian hardwood flooring and quite a lot of ornament (above the crappy suspended ceiling of the bargain clothes shop on the ground floor was an elaborate plaster dome). This was originally the showrooms/HQ for the local electricity company, housing offices etc, a deep basement with loads of switchgear and a retail bit on ground floor for selling all the latest labour-saving devices, something quite prestigious in those days hence the fancy decor.

Like a lot of steel-framed buildings from that era it was built without allowing for much expansion, so there were some issues with facade cracking at the corners, plus flat roof problems and so on, quite knackered but not beyond saving, they could have done something with it but it was more that it didn’t really fit with the master plan layout, they just swept out several hectares of buildings in the end to give them a clean slate. I did see some irony in them smashing down the characterful 1850s pub with wonky bay windows (a result of bomb damage) then sticking a food court with pub on more or less exactly the same spot, I’m sure with a bit of imagination they could have made a feature of it.

The other big building was the former ABC cinema immediately outside the station, famous for once hosting a Beatles concert, this closed in about 87 (still had posters for The Living Daylights inside) but shops around the outside at ground level stayed open until just before it closed. This meant it remained secured and nobody had been in to ransack the place, much was unchanged from the night it shut (apart from parts where pigeons had got in through broken windows and shat all over the place). A bingo company had planned to use the main screen area after it closed and had started strip out the seats, but then merged with another bingo company that already had a branch locally so that plan was abandoned.  I had the keys for the place for a couple of years before demolition and spent a lot of time wandering around with surveyors or by myself, so much to explore. I took quite a lot of treasure home (old posters, film magazines, a nice vintage ribbon microphone, 80s Argos catalogues from the staff room...).  Also full of asbestos due to renovation works in the 50s and 70s, it cost them an absolute fortune to strip it all out before it came down.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

& another freaky thing with the cinema - one of the quite elderly directors of the demolition company remembered the cinema being built, and how they kept losing piles as the ground conditions were poor. Bearing in mind this was built around 1933 and was taken down in 2004!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

Anyway, I enjoyed my days in Hull, shops were much more interesting than Leeds, I guess because low rents made assorted junk shops and record shops (Anlaby Rd mainly) viable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> The building in that photo was actually 1930s, so pre-blitz




some pictures of ferensway here 

including the (municipal) electricity showrooms






i don't know hull that well - have been there briefly a couple of times, but that's about it


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 22, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> The building in that photo was actually 1930s, so pre-blitz. It was quite well appointed inside, all oak panelling, Brazilian hardwood flooring and quite a lot of ornament (above the crappy suspended ceiling of the bargain clothes shop on the ground floor was an elaborate plaster dome). This was originally the showrooms/HQ for the local electricity company, housing offices etc, a deep basement with loads of switchgear and a retail bit on ground floor for selling all the latest labour-saving devices, something quite prestigious in those days hence the fancy decor.
> 
> Like a lot of steel-framed buildings from that era it was built without allowing for much expansion, so there were some issues with facade cracking at the corners, plus flat roof problems and so on, quite knackered but not beyond saving, they could have done something with it but it was more that it didn’t really fit with the master plan layout, they just swept out several hectares of buildings in the end to give them a clean slate. I did see some irony in them smashing down the characterful 1850s pub with wonky bay windows (a result of bomb damage) then sticking a food court with pub on more or less exactly the same spot, I’m sure with a bit of imagination they could have made a feature of it.
> 
> The other big building was the former ABC cinema immediately outside the station, famous for once hosting a Beatles concert, this closed in about 87 (still had posters for The Living Daylights inside) but shops around the outside at ground level stayed open until just before it closed. This meant it remained secured and nobody had been in to ransack the place, much was unchanged from the night it shut (apart from parts where pigeons had got in through broken windows and shat all over the place). A bingo company had planned to use the main screen area after it closed and had started strip out the seats, but then merged with another bingo company that already had a branch locally so that plan was abandoned.  I had the keys for the place for a couple of years before demolition and spent a lot of time wandering around with surveyors or by myself, so much to explore. I took quite a lot of treasure home (old posters, film magazines, a nice vintage ribbon microphone, 80s Argos catalogues from the staff room...).  Also full of asbestos due to renovation works in the 50s and 70s, it cost them an absolute fortune to strip it all out before it came down.



That's fascinating stuff - thank you!  I'd just assumed those buildings were post-war, but come to think of it they were of a piece with the one at the north end of Ferensway with the plaque on it commemorating the road opening in 1931.  I suppose at the time I just thought 'good riddance,' because they'd been derelict for as long as I could remember and whatever they built in its place would be an improvement, but these days I'm less sure about the long-term benefit of St Stephens.  It opened just as the early 00s boom was ending, so the city went into the recession already oversupplied with retail space, so with that and then the rise of online shopping, nowadays a lot of the shopping streets are half-empty.  Still, something had to be done about that part of the city and St Freezing's isn't all bad.  Besides, you did us an unqualified favour in getting rid of this:


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> That's fascinating stuff - thank you!  I'd just assumed those buildings were post-war, but come to think of it they were of a piece with the one at the north end of Ferensway with the plaque on it commemorating the road opening in 1931.  I suppose at the time I just thought 'good riddance,' because they'd been derelict for as long as I could remember and whatever they built in its place would be an improvement, but these days I'm less sure about the long-term benefit of St Stephens.  It opened just as the early 00s boom was ending, so the city went into the recession already oversupplied with retail space, so with that and then the rise of online shopping, nowadays a lot of the shopping streets are half-empty.  Still, something had to be done about that part of the city and St Freezing's isn't all bad.  Besides, you did us an unqualified favour in getting rid of this:
> 
> View attachment 244806



That building had been derelict forever, there was grass growing on some of the internal floors, soaked through from knackered roof/blocked gutters. Nobody could be bothered taking it down as doing so didn’t free up any land for development, it was just on stilts over the drop-off road, which meant it was expensive to demolish, and also full of asbestos. I think the RDA (Yorkshire Forward) paid for it to go in the end.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2022)

Who's been to the Spiders bar? Looks good to me!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2022)

Any bars to be recommended?


----------



## aqua (Feb 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Who's been to the Spiders bar? Looks good to me!


Who's been? Used to live in there. Fucking fantastic place. Pints of cocktail, sticky floors and loads of dark corners 😎


----------



## aqua (Feb 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Any bars to be recommended?


I've not been out there since having the kids so I'm no use, sorry


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2022)

aqua said:


> Who's been? Used to live in there. Fucking fantastic place. Pints of cocktail, sticky floors and loads of dark corners 😎


I hope to be able to report back later!


----------



## aqua (Feb 5, 2022)

editor said:


> I hope to be able to report back later!


Please do. And please drink a pangalactic gargleblaster for me.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 6, 2022)

Just not too many.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2022)

aqua said:


> Please do. And please drink a pangalactic gargleblaster for me.


So I failed to make it there as the cab failed to show up and we had to get a bus back to the hotel to drop off the gear. But we managed to take in no less than 3 local pubs after midnight and met some very interesting clientele. I don't think I'd ever want to live here but I loved the 'fuck it, let's go out and get fucking smashed' attitude.


----------



## aqua (Feb 6, 2022)

editor said:


> So I failed to make it there as the cab failed to show up and we had to get a bus back to the hotel to drop off the gear. But we managed to take in no less than 3 local pubs after midnight and met some very interesting clientele. I don't think I'd ever want to live here but I loved the 'fuck it, let's go out and get fucking smashed' attitude.


Where did you go?
It's a very unique city in many ways, partially historically because of the influence of the fishing trade of course. High risk, long times away etc. It's a total outpost of a city too.
I miss it with every fibre of my being but I can't ever see myself moving back there. So I have a complicated relationship with it.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 6, 2022)

I’ve a bit of a soft spot for hull, my mum and uncle grew up there and its where almost all of that side of the family live. It’s got a lot of character but almost had a huge amount of modernisation lately, done quite nicely


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 6, 2022)

I spent a lot of time there with work in the early noughties, amongst other projects working on the preparation works for the St Stephen’s shopping place and surrounding area (knocked down the old bus station and cinema). Like a lot of run down places it had cheap rents so loads of interesting shops that wouldn’t be viable in many other better heeled cities, dirty old school second hand record shops etc.  Enjoyed going there, would love to go back to see how it is now.


----------



## BassJunkie (Feb 7, 2022)

editor said:


> Who's been to the Spiders bar? Looks good to me!


I spent an excellent New Year's Eve there to see in 1995.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

Here's some pics from my night in Hull:












						In photos: late night drinking in the bars of Hull - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

After my band had played a show at the excellent New Adelphi venue in Hull on Saturday night, we decided to hit the town for some post-gig drinking. Our original plan was to visit the much-recommended Spiders club, but a combination of the cab firm screwing up and miserable weather meant that we...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## aqua (Feb 7, 2022)

The cheese is an institution, but god I'm so sorry. They're shit pubs 🤣


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

aqua said:


> The cheese is an institution, but god I'm so sorry. They're shit pubs 🤣


They weren't all bad as they were open at 3am! Cheap too. 

The King Edward was quite special. Some of the crowd were unbelievably pissed, some were asleep and others were absolutely fucked on coke. Had to admire the calmness of the security and bar staff in the face of all this mayhem.


----------

